# Tractor Canopy



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I had been searching for a canopy I could adapt to work on our old tractors. That Sun gets meaner every year I grow older. The lil Ford 2N was no problem, but the website I got it from never had the larger frame in stock for our Farmall 560.

Finally found a site that had a kit for $143 that included mount, frame and canvas!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

http://www.agrisupply.com/

How do you post pics on the mobile site?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dolphin said:


> http://www.agrisupply.com/
> 
> How do you post pics on the mobile site?


You have to switch over to the full site and choose "other reply options".


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> You have to switch over to the full site and choose "other reply options".


Thanks!


----------

